# Sarasota - Facial and Leg Waxing - Help



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi... My name is Joe (guy)... 

I am a recent transplant to Sarasota FL. Cyclist as you may guess... 

So Valentines day is coming up and I have met a woderful Lady down here... I am 52 and she is 58. She and I are both cyclists and I want to gey my legs waxed... So for Valentines Day, I want to schedule a 1 hr massage, 1 hr facial and leg waxing for the both of us... 

Can any one from the Sarasota area recommend a place... Much appreciated!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

pr0230 said:


> Hi... My name is Joe (guy)...
> 
> I am a recent transplant to Sarasota FL. Cyclist as you may guess...
> 
> ...


She won't appreciate your screams.  Get the wax and _then_ take her for a massage. Unfortunately, I don't know the area.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

You may have better luck in the Southeast forum.


----------

